# Solved: Trap 00000006====exception====



## LexxieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, I know my computer is on its last dying leg with a message like this

TRAP 0000006====EXCEPTION====


The problem is that I do not have the boot disks, or even a working 'A' or 'D' drive.
All I want to do is rescue the pictures that are in the memory--
Is this possible? 
Can I take it somewhere where they can hook it up ?

Thanks
Lexxieigrl


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

what is the brand on this computer? And yes, you can take it to a computer repair shop and they will charge you for Data recovery and if your harddrive isn't toasted, save your files.


----------



## LexxieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Its a Pentium III, with Windows XP.

The hard drive has been slowly dying for a few months now(takes 2 days to run a scan disk check, with alot of bad clusters being replaced). I have managed to send some pics to my email, except for my daughters pics from her digital camera ( close to 1 GIG). I was shopping for a memory stick today, turned on the computer when I got home and the lovely message appeared.

Is it possible that I could be lucky and it would boot up properly one more time or am I officially screwed?

Lexxie


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

maybe u could try slaving the drive to another computer and retrieve your photos/data


----------



## LexxieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, after much discussion, we are chosing not to recover the data--I discovered my daughter has saved alot of pic onto her web page already.
Its not worth taking to have the files recovered since I only paid $200 for the computer in the first place and it will cost me at least half of that to have it looked at and possibly recovered.
Guess I am off to buy a new system in a few weeks (currently working from a laptop-so I am still connected to the outside world!!)

Thanks for all your help

Lexxiegirl


----------

